# 3D thread



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes i know there is one on main list, Just wanted one here


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Going to one next Saturday. :RockOn: :banana:


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I wish i could


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

outdoorkid1, indoor or outdoor?


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

It is indoor i know where it is


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

yup indoor


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

My first shoot isn't until April unfortunately. Most seasons around here don't start around March, but March is a a busy month and I don't usually make it to many shoots.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine doesnt start till 1st uh april.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

Im goin to the first one for the year on the 18th,


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I did shoot one last Sunday 307 outa 335


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

The local bow shop just built an indoor with pop up and moving and standard 3D, hopfully opening at the end of this month, it is nice in there!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

havent been 2 one for a while, but sometime here in the next couple months I'm sure I'll go to at least one.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine started Saturday. But I didn't get to go


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Shot one today. A 44 target course. Shot a 451 with 11's as the highest score per each target. My first tournament using my back tension release.

can't get pics to upload.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

shooting one tomorrow. my 3rd outdoor to go along with an indoor popups. hopefully i dont freeze to death


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Got a 278 tonight :angry: bad shootin


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

we got 2 going one friday and saturday night. hopefully gonna be going some this weekend.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

the first leg of the arizona 3d campionship is a week and a half away so thats where ill be.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I'll prolly go to my home course next Saturday.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

Went out today shot a 288 outa 330. Not a bad start for the year I guess


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

I shoot Tuesdays, Fridays, And Saturdays. I will start posting my score card pics


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Shot a 215 outta 300 today.



Rest wouldn't work after the first shot so I had to shoot my moms bow!


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Got a 300 out of 300 today. Pretty happy


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Indoor 3-D every Saturday until outdoor 3-d starts in march


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Highest indoor 3d score so far this year is 214 out of 231 on 11's also came 3rd in the shootout last wknd.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Waiting on one that im open to hit up... I need to sight my bow in first though.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

^^^ whaere do you live in kentucky, jw


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Indoor 3d has been going pretty good for me this year (except last satukey low 12s were a killer. 4 of us from the forum have been shooting the qualifers for placement in the bracket for the championships and we all did darn good against quite a few good shooters, ASA guys.IBO champ and pop up champ and factory staff guys, shop sponsored shooters and alot of good 3d shooters....finals are on the last link posted.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1618269&page=2


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Headed to Haags Sat, Sun to shoot the first outdoor this year. Can't wait. Counting days down:rock-on::rock-on::rock-on::rock-on:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

In the western area. around Madisonville.


----------



## Brian F (Jan 8, 2007)

Went to the 3rd 3d of the year up here in Wa on Sunday. I dropped 14 points total 384 out of 400 good enough for 5th in the open class! I had a run of 19 10's in a row and the ol turkey got me! Man those 10 rings are small! It sure is alot of fun to get out and hammer some foam


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Cant wait till this sunday first shoot of the year. Going with a couple buddies and my dad. Lets just hope that it doesnt rain.:uzi:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

3d in the morning!!!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I sucked BAD!!!! I shot a 184 outta 350! I could not keep away from the legs!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I think this summer or sometime after I get my truck painted which will be very soon, I'm gonna go and shoot the Elite Pure, I kinda like Elite because to me they seem like a smallish company and since they got a great warranty and their bows seems very nice, also their grips look awesome and very comfortable.
If I like the Pure I think I'll save up for one and use it for 3-d, they say theyre smooth, have a 7" BH, shoot aroiund 330 fps and are 36" ata which imo is the perfect 3-d bow. I've been wanting for 3-d a bow that's 35" or more ata, has at least a 7" brace height, is smooth, but also fast enough that I can shoot it flat out to 30 yards and I know I can with some flatlines.
I like my Monster and my Z7 but to me they arent quite the bow I'd picture as my ultimate 3-d bow, the Monster is fast and accurate, but the 6" BH and the beast of a bow that it is makes it uncomfortable to shoot after a while and then I dont feel or am as acurate with it as I should be. my Z7 is super smooth and I can shoot it all day long and it be a pleasure to shoot, but its too short to use for 3-d and with that I loose a little accuracy way far out. but to me the Elite Pure mixes the attributes of both of my bows, but favoring the Z7 more on them.
theres an archery shop about an hour from me that sells Elite so I might go and shoot the Pure one weekend and see if I like it, as long as its smooth I will have one cause I want to be toting around a smooth bow on the 3-d course thats also got enough speed for me to have 1 pin to 30 yards since to me that little bit more flat shooting for me is the ticket to keeping in the top scores since then u got less distances to judge and at least for down here most shots on the 3-d course are 30 and under with a few being 35-45 yards at the most. so now I think if I like this Elite I will be a Mathews and Elite guy, and my dad might be also since he thinks he wants to buy one.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd love to shoot a Pure. I agree with it being the prefect stats for 3D/hunting bow. My Sentinel comes close enough for me though.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

My Dad shoots a Pure with long bar/side bar and its a great 3d bow, 28.5 dl, 57# dw, 295 fps with a 500 fatboy so the things plenty fast and its really smooth.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Went to first outdoor for this year, shot a bad first half with 3 5's and a great second half with 4 8's lots of tens and some 12's and 14's total of either 281 or 261


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Last saturday at shady: 285 out of 300 Sunday at Haags: 272 out of 300 Saturday at Kris Kustom Archery Indoor: 386 out of 430 (Half and Half shoot) Sunday at Adwolfe: 269 out of 300 (tough course)


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

ya I mignht look into the Pure, although I still want to see if the Conquest Triumph is fast enough to be flat out to 30 yards with no lighter than an IBO arrow (5 grns per pound) probably around 360 grains all depending on how much the Flatline Surgical 340's will weigh in for me. I'd prefer to keep w/Mathews cause they support missionaries and are a Christian company and I am all for supporting them kind of people, and as yall know I've always been a Mathews guy.


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Kris Kustom Archery:278 out of 300 going today


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Ignition kid said:


> ya I mignht look into the Pure, although I still want to see if the Conquest Triumph is fast enough to be flat out to 30 yards with no lighter than an IBO arrow (5 grns per pound) probably around 360 grains all depending on how much the Flatline Surgical 340's will weigh in for me. I'd prefer to keep w/Mathews cause they support missionaries and are a Christian company and I am all for supporting them kind of people, and as yall know I've always been a Mathews guy.


I used to think that they were a waste of money untill i shot one, and IMO i think they have a cool design, and i didnt know they were christian based company, thats pretty kewl


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

If your not looking for ALOT of speed then you can probably go with an Apex 8


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Heading out in the morning with a buddys and my dad and possibly my brother.Lets just hope it dont rain.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

went this morning, and i was pleased with myself 299 out of 340 i felt good, second one for the year


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

259 out of 300 at Big Pine ukey: 282 out of 300 at Shady Lane


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

196 with 20 targets today


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

I got 388 yesterday....with 43 targets and 11s.10s.8s.5s and 0s for points. Pretty good for the 1st shoot this year and how windy it was. 25+ mph wind= nasty. but fun.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i wasnt able to shoot the second leg of the arizona 3d championship but at the first leg i scored a 210 on the first 20 target course and then the next day i got a 199 so i finished 9 up with a score of 409 on 40 targets. i didnt shoot so hot the second day but i still came in third.


----------



## beararcher1 (Oct 3, 2010)

2 day outdoor safari shoot on the 21st and 22nd then a outdoor lilac shoot on the 28th


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

First ever 3D shoot this wknd(outside ). I need work, shot a 323 outta 400.


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Shot a 206 and a 198out of 20 targets with 11's. I was pretty happy with that, cleaned the first round too.  nationals this weekwnd :/
Brandon


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

good shootin!


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

got first in a shoot yesterday. didnt shoot my best only a 286 out of 360 counting 12s. but it was good enough to win and i got $200! ill take that any day


----------



## pikemaster (Jun 21, 2010)

Just came back from Canadian 3D indoor nationals.
Finished first place. It was alot of fun and cant wait for next year... now i gotta practice outdoor. Lol


----------

